# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Craftly.AI, AI-powered copywriter, Craftly.ai, Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

craftly.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCERSDNXKjI55Ne_5ykFUFcg

facebook.com/groups/562335751328055

twitter.com/craftlyai

linkedin.com/company/craftlyai

instagram.com/craftly.ai

Founder - Iman Isla Bashir

----------


## Airicist

Craftly.AI | Your new AI powered copywriter

Sep 16, 2021




> Copywriting is hard  Are you constantly racing to pump out a copy for blogs, your latest website, ads, emails, press releases? All while staying creative and SEO optimized?
> 
> Welcome to the solution you’ve been dreaming of… Craftly.AI! 
> 
> Craftly is the AI copywriter that generates original, high-performing content the way you like it. Have that content ready in seconds, not days. 
> 
> How does it work? 
> Create an account on Craftly.AI
> Select from 55+ expert trained marketing tools to help with your specific needs
> ...

----------


## Airicist

producthunt.com/posts/craftly-ai

October 13, 2021

----------

